# Capital District of NY 2015-2016



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Thought I'd get a new page going as we will dip below freezing tonight. Snow will be here soon!


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Was snowing here yesterday morning; nothing sticking. Snowed last night and have about an inch on the back deck. CNY.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Looked & felt like it could snow yesterday. Working on getting a new plow & hope for another busy winter


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

First flakes of the season have fallen in niskayuna & schdy )


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I was out mowing in that snow squall on 10/18, Covered the grass!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Everyone have a good time on Tuesday?


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

JTVLandscaping;2085293 said:


> Everyone have a good time on Tuesday?


nope I sure didnt! that storm sucked...it was 2" of ice & sleet. shoveling that stuff killed my shoulder. had to use a flat blade shovel to get under it. my plow still wasnt heavy enough to break it up...just skimmed the sleet off the ice.....lots of salt went down, then came back & plowed it all again after the temps came up a little.

i have a few accounts in saratoga cnty, they got 3"-4" & no ice.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

i really wish we could have one decent storm before the end of the month! Im lost trying to figure out what will happen the rest of the year.

I remember 02-03 was pretty dry until the xmas storm that dumped 24+ Inches....dont remember the rest of that year tho. is this all due to the strong el nino?

this winter is so much drier than 2011-2012.

anyone have any thoughts or predictions?


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

about an inch last night...only made for some salt & shoveling of my 0 tolerance accounts. hopefully this weekend storm tracks north so we can actually plow!!!


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

8"-13" now for the Saturday storm...thank goodness bills are piling up here


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

aloe;2097572 said:


> about an inch last night...only made for some salt & shoveling of my 0 tolerance accounts. hopefully this weekend storm tracks north so we can actually plow!!!


plus another 1"-1.5" with a late afternoon lake effect band....


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

It sure is dead around here...


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

im not sure man I got this hunk of metal hanging on my truck and not sure what its purpose is


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I had my spreader out last week. Put it back in yesterday


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Anyone else as bored as me?


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

im ready for summer


----------

